# Id my tarantula



## davissim (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi can somebody help if my tarantula?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

davissim said:


> Hi can somebody help if my tarantula?
> image


Fatty McFat arse.

I'm useless but will post the pic on another forum to see if I can help.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

davissim said:


> Hi can somebody help if my tarantula?
> image


Old or New World? & how big? If it's an NW, it might be Pamphobeteus 'mascara'.

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/pamphobeteus-mascara-p-3881.html#.WF7cYVzD3gg


----------



## davissim (Dec 24, 2016)

Im not sure i brought it from friends and it told me that this is a dark earth tiger?


----------



## davissim (Dec 24, 2016)

wilkinss77 said:


> Old or New World? & how big? If it's an NW, it might be Pamphobeteus 'mascara'.
> 
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/pamphobeteus-mascara-p-3881.html#.WF7cYVzD3gg


What u mean by new and old world sorry just started keep tarantula!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

davissim said:


> What u mean by new and old world sorry just started keep tarantula!


New World= the Americas & Australasia, Old World= Europe, Africa & Asia. They're general geographical terms, not specifically to do do with tarantula keeping. In tarantula keeping NW means the Americas, OW means Africa & Asia.


----------



## davissim (Dec 24, 2016)

wilkinss77 said:


> New World= the Americas & Australasia, Old World= Europe, Africa & Asia. They're general geographical terms, not specifically to do do with tarantula keeping. In tarantula keeping NW means the Americas, OW means Africa & Asia.


Thats for that information but i still dk my tarantula breed hahahah


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

davissim said:


> Im not sure i brought it from friends and it told me that this is a dark earth tiger?


If it's an earth tiger, then it's Old world- all the earth tigers are Asian.


----------



## davissim (Dec 24, 2016)

My friends told me that it is a dark earth tiger and i went and do some research it didnt look like and it say is quite rare pcs lol


----------



## davissim (Dec 24, 2016)

wilkinss77 said:


> If it's an earth tiger, then it's Old world- all the earth tigers are Asian.


My friends told me that it is a dark earth tiger and i went and do some research it didnt look like and it say is quite rare pcs lol


----------



## TenyGicko (Dec 21, 2016)

Now take my guess with a pinch of salt as I have not owned this particular species before.

But to me he looks very similar to the Silver Grey Earth Tiger *(Ornithoctonus cf. "Costalis)*




















They're a terrestrial species native to Thailand, about 8-10cm in total legspan with an aggressive temperament, does this fit her description?

Your big girl is VERY fat haha! Might need to look into a little diet for her, huge abdomens can increase the risk of rupture in events of trauma such as a fall or moult.


----------



## davissim (Dec 24, 2016)

TenyGicko said:


> Now take my guess with a pinch of salt as I have not owned this particular species before.
> 
> But to me he looks very similar to the Silver Grey Earth Tiger *(Ornithoctonus cf. "Costalis)*
> 
> ...


Heyit does look like her hahaha!yes she getting fat have not been eating when i gave her think she going to molt


----------



## TenyGicko (Dec 21, 2016)

davissim said:


> Heyit does look like her hahaha!yes she getting fat have not been eating when i gave her think she going to molt


That's great! Hope all goes well with her moult, T's are always finicky with their food and temperament just before it happens, it's a great little heads up for the keepers though! :2thumb:


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks likely to be a Chilobrachys of some kind


----------

